# Owner's "update" NYC Midtown 45 5-29-2017 UNBELIEVABLE!



## schoolmarm (May 30, 2017)

NEW changes (besides Voyager) to Wyndham revealed at this dilly of an update on Monday. Truth or stretch or lies?  Has anyone else had this info?  There was some funky math floating around. This was a VIP update (how did they let me in??? My resale doesn't qualify me!)

1.  The biggest change is that contracts are now sold in 400K, 700K and 1M bundles. If you have 908,000 and want to be Platinum, you have to buy a new 1M "membership" to ADD to your 908K.  So Wyndham is now JUST selling "silver VIP" at 400K, OR Gold OR Platinum packages.  You cannot combine.  BUT your "equity" in a silver or gold purchase will get you a discount on your Gold or Platinum purchase for ONE YEAR!  

2.  Points are currently $251/1,000.  They were selling CWP at NYC.  The Monthly Assessment is $164.67 for 400K points.  That comes out to $4.94/1000. She said that that was the WAY LOWEST MF in the system.  I did the math.  My three contracts (Bali Hai, NH, and Sedona) have MF (plus program fees) of $4.71 so NO, NYC is not the WAY LOWEST in the system. Sedona is higher than Bali Hai and NH, but it is still under $5.00/1,000. 

3.  Oh, and NYC and the "Central Collection" (formerly Avenue Collection--the smaller resorts in urban areas) are all now Presidential Reserve resorts and 1/2 of the units would be held for VIP members.  She said that with limited inventory, it would be impossible to get a reservation at these resorts.  NASHVILLE is one of them.  It is (was) easy to get into Nashville. I booked 3 express ressies at NYC for June and July and another for January--all the day before Voyager took over.  Let's see how this one shakes out.

4.  She said that there would be no more split reservations because NO ONE would have more than one contract...not because they are eliminating the restrictions on check in dates or weeks. (!!??)

5.  She said that Wyndham has a resort in London.  Ummmm....does anyone see this?  She said that it is brand new, less than 3 months, and I probably couldn't see it because I'm not VIP. 

6. She said that NO ONE could have small contracts anymore. Everyone had to have one BIG contract. She also said that you have to buy additional contracts in 400K, 700K, or 1M packages, even if you had PARTIAL points to earn the next level, you had to buy a totally new package to add to it. Well, then you would have TWO contracts, right?  (!!??)

7.  They are calling the big resorts "megasites". These are the ones like Bonnet Creek that have capacity of 10,000 or more. Surely I didn't write that down correctly.  Is Bonnet Creek really that big?

8.  EVERYONE would have a January use year. There would be no more April, July, or October use years.

9.  FYI, there will be no more timeshare development in NYC because of a law forbidding any more timeshare conversions (I think that this is true). Wyndham has bought the New Yorker on the west side and it was thought that it would convert to Timeshare. Now it will be hotel.

10.  The update started with a really good presentation (focused on the Central Collection, The Good Life/VIP, and Voyager), then the break outs. My saleslady said that I had misinformation (thanks, TUG) and SHE knew everything because she had been trained by Wyndham at "Wyndham University" or something like that. The plated breakfast was a choice of Oatmeal and fruit or Bacon/sausage, Eggs and potatoes.  I had the eggs and it was delicious.  The update lasted for 2 hours and 20 minutes.  I know that I could have left earlier, but I decided to try to get as much info as possible for y'all! 

11.  The gift was a choice between 15,000 Wyndham Reward points OR a "pull tab" thing that awarded an AMEX gift card worth between $50-1000.  I got $50.

12.  The new CEO is here at the resort today (Tuesday)!  I wish I could find him and talk to him about the hot mess of Voyager.

So, if you want to buy into Wyndham now you will need $100,000 for a 400,000 point package.

But that was at MY update.  Your mileage may vary.

What have YOU heard lately?


----------



## buckor (May 30, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> NEW changes (besides Voyager) to Wyndham revealed at this dilly of an update on Monday. Truth or stretch or lies?  Has anyone else had this info?  There was some funky math floating around. This was a VIP update (how did they let me in??? My resale doesn't qualify me!)
> 
> 1.  The biggest change is that contracts are now sold in 400K, 700K and 1M bundles. If you have 908,000 and want to be Platinum, you have to buy a new 1M "membership" to ADD to your 908K.  So Wyndham is now JUST selling "silver VIP" at 400K, OR Gold OR Platinum packages.  You cannot combine.  BUT your "equity" in a silver or gold purchase will get you a discount on your Gold or Platinum purchase for ONE YEAR!
> 
> ...


So, they are going to turn down money from someone who wants to purchase a 189k contract, or 84k? I don't think so...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (May 30, 2017)

If the smallest package they will sell is 400,000 for $100,000, they aren't going to have many sales per day.  Heck I doubt they would have that many system wide per week. $20,000 is there bread and butter.  They need those $20,000 sales so they can add bonus points and then get repeat sales.


----------



## staceyeileen (May 30, 2017)

Someone just yesterday or today posted on FB that they purchased an 84,000 point contract.


----------



## scootr5 (May 30, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> 2.  Points are currently $251/1,000.  They were selling CWP at NYC.  The Monthly Assessment is $164.67 for 400K points.  That comes out to $4.94/1000. She said that that was the WAY LOWEST MF in the system.  I did the math.  My three contracts (Bali Hai, NH, and Sedona) have MF (plus program fees) of $4.71 so NO, NYC is not the WAY LOWEST in the system. Sedona is higher than Bali Hai and NH, but it is still under $5.00/1,000.



In addition to the ones you mentioned, Grand Desert is $4.52, and South Shore is $3.83.



schoolmarm said:


> 4.  She said that there would be no more split reservations because NO ONE would have more than one contract...not because they are eliminating the restrictions on check in dates or weeks. (!!??)



I think it's true that split reservations are gone, but her reasoning is flawed.



schoolmarm said:


> 5.  She said that Wyndham has a resort in London.  Ummmm....does anyone see this?  She said that it is brand new, less than 3 months, and I probably couldn't see it because I'm not VIP.



No, no mention of it anywhere.


----------



## Pietin (May 30, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> The update lasted for 2 hours and 20 minutes.  I know that I could have left earlier, but I decided to try to get as much info as possible for y'all!



Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## 55plus (May 30, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> NEW changes (besides Voyager) to Wyndham revealed at this dilly of an update on Monday. Truth or stretch or lies?  Has anyone else had this info?  There was some funky math floating around. This was a VIP update (how did they let me in??? My resale doesn't qualify me!)
> 
> 1.  The biggest change is that contracts are now sold in 400K, 700K and 1M bundles. If you have 908,000 and want to be Platinum, you have to buy a new 1M "membership" to ADD to your 908K.  So Wyndham is now JUST selling "silver VIP" at 400K, OR Gold OR Platinum packages.  You cannot combine.  BUT your "equity" in a silver or gold purchase will get you a discount on your Gold or Platinum purchase for ONE YEAR!



Keep in mind, sales weasels tend to lie, a lot. If there is no more working one's way up to a VIP level with several purchase sales will suffer and if an existing owner wants more points, they'll go to resell, which they should anyway.


----------



## cayman01 (May 30, 2017)

I got offered 84k at Edisto Beach. I got offered NOTHING at Bonnet Creek. She knew we weren't buying her lines and didn't bother.


----------



## Jan M. (May 31, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> My saleslady said that I had misinformation (thanks, TUG) and SHE knew everything because she had been trained by Wyndham at "Wyndham University" or something like that



There are several options.
1. What she learned at "Wyndham University" is how to lie convincingly or maybe that is something she was already skilled at doing and she just learned some new lies.
2. She was playing on her phone the entire time and didn't learn anything so just keeps coming up with inventive b.s. that she passes off as factual.
3. She slept through her classes.
4. She is a sociopath who craves the boost she gets from manipulating with her lies. Note: Not all salespeople are like this but Wyndham provides a perfect opportunity for those who are.


----------



## OutSkiing (May 31, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> There are several options.
> 1. What she learned at "Wyndham University" is how to lie convincingly or maybe that is something she was already skilled at doing and she just learned some new lies.
> 2. She was playing on her phone the entire time and didn't learn anything so just keeps coming up with inventive b.s. that she passes off as factual.
> 3. She slept through her classes.
> 4. She is a sociopath who craves the boost she gets from manipulating with her lies. Note: Not all salespeople are like this but Wyndham provides a perfect opportunity for those who are.


Adding another one:
5. What is taught at 'Wyndham University' is itself a lie or at the very least partial information slanted toward direct sales.


----------



## OutSkiing (May 31, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> NEW changes (besides Voyager) to Wyndham revealed at this dilly of an update on Monday. Truth or stretch or lies?  Has anyone else had this info?  There was some funky math floating around. This was a VIP update (how did they let me in??? My resale doesn't qualify me!)
> 
> 1.  The biggest change is that contracts are now sold in 400K, 700K and 1M bundles. If you have 908,000 and want to be Platinum, you have to buy a new 1M "membership" to ADD to your 908K.  So Wyndham is now JUST selling "silver VIP" at 400K, OR Gold OR Platinum packages.  You cannot combine.  BUT your "equity" in a silver or gold purchase will get you a discount on your Gold or Platinum purchase for ONE YEAR!


During the last few updates / account reviews we attended we were also told that 'from now on the contracts offered will be bigger' and in fact those leave-behind offers they now give you to go home and think about have all been multi hundred thousand points.  I thought it may just be an effort to 'brain wash' existing owners .. if we are obviously not interested to buying today and hear the 'big contract' spiel enough times from enough salespeople we'll start believing it if someday we really want to step up to presidential reserve or whatever (not a chance).  I still think they'll offer the $20k contracts to new recruits and sell anything to anyone who shows a genuine interest.

Bob


----------



## JohnPaul (May 31, 2017)

FWIW  Shell and WM are also spouting the idea that you won't be able to work your way up to the various elite levels because too many people are getting elite and it is losing value.  Fortunately these two systems don't have all the crazy things that Wyndham does and elite levels provide limited benefit when it come to actually booking and using the resorts.  The big push is all the things you can do that aren't resort stays.


----------



## markb53 (May 31, 2017)

OutSkiing said:


> During the last few updates / account reviews we attended we were also told that 'from now on the contracts offered will be bigger' and in fact those leave-behind offers they now give you to go home and think about have all been multi hundred thousand points.  I thought it may just be an effort to 'brain wash' existing owners .. if we are obviously not interested to buying today and hear the 'big contract' spiel enough times from enough salespeople we'll start believing it if someday we really want to step up to presidential reserve or whatever (not a chance).  I still think they'll offer the $20k contracts to new recruits and sell anything to anyone who shows a genuine interest.
> 
> Bob



I really suspect that is just a way to get you to buy now before they invoke the new requirements. Were they really saying that you couldn't buy into VIP without spend $100,000.00 on 400k point that day. It sure seems to me that if I walked in with 50 grand to bring myself up to permanent VIP silver, they wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## chapjim (May 31, 2017)

markb53 said:


> I really suspect that is just a way to get you to buy now before they invoke the new requirements. Were they really saying that you couldn't buy into VIP without spend $100,000.00 on 400k point that day. It sure seems to me that if I walked in with 50 grand to bring myself up to permanent VIP silver, they wouldn't turn it down.



Just checked in to Wyndham National Harbor for four nights.  After years of not having anyone even ask if we wanted to attend an update, I asked to attend one!!  It will be at noon on Saturday.  I told the guy there had been some massive changes at Wyndham and I wanted to see how it was being presented.  Tellingly, he said, "We are mostly looking for non-owners to attend."  Yeah, no kidding!!  Owners, at least the ones who have been paying attention, would make for a pretty antagonistic presentation.  

I'll be good.  I think.


----------



## Bigrob (May 31, 2017)

There used to be an affiliate location in London... mostly for a dot on the map. It was outrageously priced and seldom had any availability. I believe Wyndham lost the affiliation about 12-18 months ago.

I think if a salesperson were to tell me they only sell in packages of 400K, 700K, or 1M, I'd laugh out loud and say, "yeah, good luck with that."


----------



## markb53 (Jun 1, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> There used to be an affiliate location in London... mostly for a dot on the map. It was outrageously priced and seldom had any availability. I believe Wyndham lost the affiliation about 12-18 months ago.
> 
> I think if a salesperson were to tell me they only sell in packages of 400K, 700K, or 1M, I'd laugh out loud and say, "yeah, good luck with that."



I think their sales would fall through the floor if the minimum purchase was $100,000.


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah, that is some kind of crazy.  I even asked if I could get 250K points to add to my 154 full freight National Harbor to get up to Silver VIP and she said NO!  You have to buy 400K for $100,000.  

I see that others have posted about their updates (and that they were offered smaller contracts).


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 1, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Tellingly, he said, "We are mostly looking for non-owners to attend."  Yeah, no kidding!!  Owners, at least the ones who have been paying attention, would make for a pretty antagonistic presentation.
> 
> I'll be good.  I think.


People are going to buy regardless, especially because they are on vacation crack and the resorts do a great job keeping them on that high, at least until they get them into a presentation.  There was a time that this didn't bother me that much because there have historically been a lot of great things about the ownership. 

Of late, even sans the rollout of an incredibly stupid website, that has changed.  Wyn's attitude toward the owners is just getting exponentially worse on a continuum.  They are, as always, targetting "fresh meat" but there was a time in the not too recent past that owners were a good source of developer-buy contracts because they we happy owners.

It's going to take some effort on WYN's part to flip 400K existing owners with new ones. Especially if it's an initial $100K buy-in.  Young families cannot afford that these days.


----------



## breezez (Jun 1, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> It's going to take some effort on WYN's part to flip 400K existing owners with new ones. Especially if it's an initial $100K buy-in.  Young families cannot afford that these days.



Yah but while they are on the Vacation Crack High, they are more than happy to help people not thinking to sign up for PayPal credit to buy one if these overpriced contracts.  When they get them that way they don't even have to provide them a truth in lending statement showing how long it will take and how much will be paid to pay it off.  Plus if you default it doesn't cost them.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 1, 2017)

breezez said:


> Yah but while they are on the Vacation Crack High, they are more than happy to help people not thinking to sign up for PayPal credit to buy one if these overpriced contracts.  When they get them that way they don't even have to provide them a truth in lending statement showing how long it will take and how much will be paid to pay it off.  Plus if you default it doesn't cost them.



Do they let you finance the whole thing with paypal?  I always thought that the bulk of the deal was financed internally and only the downpayment world be put on a card (or paypal)  

The financing is an enormous profit center for Wyndham, I cant imagine them giving that up


----------



## md8287 (Jun 1, 2017)

You can finance almost the entire thing, like 90%, and put the rest on other credit cards


----------



## ronparise (Jun 1, 2017)

I understand their focus on new owners now, because the existing owners are all unhappy with the new website,  but this would be a major change.  They have, for some time, had a 2/3 - 1/3 target 

Every successful sales organization knows its easier and cheaper to upsell a existing satisfied customer, than to develop a new one. and if nothing else Wyndham is a successful sales organization.  The only reason that they sell to non owners at all is that today's new sale becomes tomorrows upgrade 

And to make the minimum sale $100000 seems to me to be the  dumbest thing ever.... of course I was never a great salesman so what do I know?..  But maybe it makes sense for existing owners. They have already tried the product, and like it. The sales pitch could be... "lets stop playing around.  You like this stuff. Its time to step up to a level of ownership" that makes sense.  Timeshares used to be sold a week at a time... looks like Wyndham is moving to a 2 week model

there are real estate agents in Florida that make their living selling to second home buyers from "up north"   Its not unusual to sell a $300000 home to someone thats going to use it just 3 or 4 months a year. Maybe Wyndham is going to position their product as a  "second home" product  rather than as a weeks vacation product. 3 months at a Wyndham resort would be something like 2 or 3 million points.  ($400000-$500000) The new 14 day reservations (400000 points or $100000) may be a step in that direction..  There are a lot of us baby boomers looking for a deal like that


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 1, 2017)

Funny thing...I live in a cheap real estate area. Two of the three offers were for more than the price of my house...it was $133K for 3 bedroom house with pool, hot tub, deck, etc. My folks live in a rural area where you can get an acreage with a huge house for about $50K-60K. 

The deposit on the $100K purchase was $30K (30% of purchase price). They finance the rest at 17% for 10 years.

I didn't even put 20% down on my house!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 1, 2017)

Vacation home prices INCREASE where you can see or smell water ... bays, oceans, gulfs, rivers, lakes, recreation rivers cost MORE dollars than a place on a hill or next to a freeway. Disney World is great .. you can print your own money if you are inside the Disney gate on their bus stops with EMH access. And these are areas Wyndham has resorts plus the city resorts.

Building and running resorts means selling MORE points to more people at higher per 1K than ever. I think the resale INTERNET market (eBay) is driving this PUSH for 400,000K minimum buy (selling this product to new owners). Who is going to sell a $100,000 item for $1,000 on eBay.  Thus maybe .. .Wyndham will take a 400K contract back with listing it for sale by taking a 40% commission based on the buyer's original purchase price. Owner who brought a contract for $100,000, gets $60,000 back when SOLD again by Wyndham ... and Wyndham sells it for a higher price, say ... $135,000 ....  all on the "JUST IN TIME" principal.

This to me would explain WHY they are upsizing in the "PRODUCT" packaging (bigger points contracts). Plus, it seriously decreases the number of contract and owners they are servicing.

Wyndham is walking away from its "blue collar and union" buyers of yesteryear. They want buyers who have the disposal income to get credit and to buy a 'second home' for $100,000-250,000+ (and can afford in future years to buy at a higher cost). And _these_ buyers might not dump these size contracts on eBay for $1.

I thought a bit on WHY Wyndham would move to these point package levels. CWA has made points into a currency to 'use' a condo by season, unit size and resort locations. They have learn it takes MORE effort to manage lots of SMALL OWNERS .... than a fewer LARGE contract holders. Within 10 years, I believe the owner base will have decreased by 35+% in total numbers. And CWP points will be a very RARE point product.

And I would also forecast, Wyndham will dump (sell off, convert to private ownership, etc) some of the older resorts ... as Wyndham appeals MORE to the executive base of clients (aka vacationers) buying a $100K buy in product. And stepping those owners UP to the $250,000 buyer.


----------



## CandyLancaster (Jun 1, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I got offered 84k at Edisto Beach. I got offered NOTHING at Bonnet Creek. She knew we weren't buying her lines and didn't bother.


Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 2, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Vacation home prices INCREASE where you can see or smell water ... bays, oceans, gulfs, rivers, lakes, recreation rivers cost MORE dollars than a place on a hill or next to a freeway. Disney World is great .. you can print your own money if you are inside the Disney gate on their bus stops with EMH access. And these are areas Wyndham has resorts plus the city resorts.
> 
> Building and running resorts means selling MORE points to more people at higher per 1K than ever. I think the resale INTERNET market (eBay) is driving this PUSH for 400,000K minimum buy (selling this product to new owners). Who is going to sell a $100,000 item for $1,000 on eBay.  Thus maybe .. .Wyndham will take a 400K contract back with listing it for sale by taking a 40% commission based on the buyer's original purchase price. Owner who brought a contract for $100,000, gets $60,000 back when SOLD again by Wyndham ... and Wyndham sells it for a higher price, say ... $135,000 ....  all on the "JUST IN TIME" principal.
> 
> ...


Don't dispute the potential that this kind of model may be the the new target but it's going to take some time for WYN to transition into this.  

People that are willing to drop that kind of coin want a GUARANTEE that the will get what they are buying, not the "maybe based on availability" model owners currently experience.  If they are looking for the non-transient kind of ownership (snowbirds come to mind) of multi-week or multi-month stay how does WYN guarantee that to those buyers?  

WYN scapegoats a lot on the "maybe" principal and owners have no recourse because there is always availability at SOME location in the system.  The non-transient buyer wants what they want where they want it.  They want a vacation home, not a maybe.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 2, 2017)

I really wonder if this house of cards is going to collapse one day for all these big developers?  What do you really own?


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 2, 2017)

iconnections said:


> I really wonder if this house of cards is going to collapse one day for all these big developers?  What do you really own?


Exactly! 

About 6 years ago one of our non-Wyn ownership changed hands and they arbitrarily modified our "ownership" to a different property with no notification.  The property we originally purchased no longer exists in their "system."

We just stopped paying MF's because no one could prove the ownership anymore.  The residual value of the original purchase wasn't critical enough for us to fight it.

Thus far we have received zero consequence or correspondence with threats or a negative effect on our credit.  We don't consider it a default on our part any more than the developer thinks it's a default.  In Arizona, we call this a Mexican Stand-off.  It's a thing.


----------



## EAM (Jun 3, 2017)

What are the "split reservations" that are now gone?  Do you mean the way Wyndham would link several short reservations to make a longer stay?  What are they doing instead now?


----------



## jumoe (Jun 3, 2017)

EAM said:


> What are the "split reservations" that are now gone?


When you went to book, you would sometimes see a "suitcase" icon.
This was usually when your span went over the official checkin days.
Example:  At  a resort where the only checkin day is Friday.  So if I wanted a 4N Wed-Sun, I would have a 2N + 2N with the suitcase icon, and it could be called a "split".  It warned you that you might incur a room change (usually the resort would try to keep you in the same room).  If you added your guest name right away, it only took one guest certificate.  If you added later, you would have to add to each part and it would take two guest certificates.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 3, 2017)

EAM said:


> What are the "split reservations" that are now gone?



A "split reservation" was one where you might book say four nights, but it would show as 2 nights and 2 nights, charge two housekeeping fees, and note in the reservation that a room change _might_ be required (although in my experience it never was, as the resort tried to do all possible not to have to move you and clean the room for someone else). You could then call in after the stay and ask for the second housekeeping fee to be refunded to your account (if you did not change rooms).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2017)

The salespeople knew you wouldn't buy because you already bought resale, so they did a number on ya.  Sleazy-snakelike-scummy salesman.


----------



## happyhopian (Jun 3, 2017)

Looking at the clerk's website in Orange County wyndham is still recording PLENTY of under 400k point contracts. As a matter of fact, I didn't se one over 400k in the first 20 pages of filings I looked at.


----------



## CandyLancaster (Jun 3, 2017)

My son was offered 400,000 points for $100,,000 today at Majestic Sun in Destin, Florida. $251 per 1000 points but they would allow him to buy as few as 83,000.  I thought that was really sweet of them.,  (NOT)  THE SALES LADY ACTUALLY TOLD HIM THAT THE 48 HOUR DEAL DID NOT APPLY TO PLATINUM BUT NOT TO MENTION THAT SHE TOLD HIM.  She said that is a good selling point for Platinum.. has anyone heard this one?


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 3, 2017)

CandyLancaster said:


> My son was offered 400,000 points for $100,,000 today at Majestic Sun in Destin, Florida. $251 per 1000 points but they would allow him to buy as few as 83,000.  I thought that was really sweet of them.,  (NOT)  THE SALES LADY ACTUALLY TOLD HIM THAT THE 48 HOUR DEAL DID NOT APPLY TO PLATINUM BUT NOT TO MENTION THAT SHE TOLD HIM.  She said that is a good selling point for Platinum.. has anyone heard this one?



That is the first I've heard of it and not what the website pop up tells nor what the VC reminded me of because I had two reservations for the same dates in the same name.

Where do they come up with this stuff?


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 4, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> There used to be an affiliate location in London... mostly for a dot on the map. It was outrageously priced and seldom had any availability. I believe Wyndham lost the affiliation about 12-18 months ago.
> 
> I think if a salesperson were to tell me they only sell in packages of 400K, 700K, or 1M, I'd laugh out loud and say, "yeah, good luck with that."


That London location didn't last long I believe it was a castle

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 4, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Don't dispute the potential that this kind of model may be the the new target but it's going to take some time for WYN to transition into this.
> 
> People that are willing to drop that kind of coin want a GUARANTEE that the will get what they are buying, not the "maybe based on availability" model owners currently experience.  If they are looking for the non-transient kind of ownership (snowbirds come to mind) of multi-week or multi-month stay how does WYN guarantee that to those buyers?
> 
> WYN scapegoats a lot on the "maybe" principal and owners have no recourse because there is always availability at SOME location in the system.  The non-transient buyer wants what they want where they want it.  They want a vacation home, not a maybe.


The increase in the number of reciprocals may be an indication of how Wyndham can guarantee availability in the future.

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmnu (Jun 4, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> In addition to the ones you mentioned, Grand Desert is $4.52, and South Shore is $3.83.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several years ago I was able to use Shell Vacation Club (now Wyndham), as an Elite member, I was able to use points to get a 1 bedroom Apartment in a very exclusive part of London and also get a Hotel (5 Star Plus) in London.  It was only available to Elite Members and only 45 days out.  I had to call the Elite phone number.

On another visit to a Shell Property after the sale to Wyndham I was able to upgrade to a full week at the resort for only the points I needed.  Some times you have to be pushy and will to walk away to get what you want.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 4, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Just checked in to Wyndham National Harbor for four nights.  After years of not having anyone even ask if we wanted to attend an update, I asked to attend one!!  It will be at noon on Saturday.  I told the guy there had been some massive changes at Wyndham and I wanted to see how it was being presented.  Tellingly, he said, "We are mostly looking for non-owners to attend."  Yeah, no kidding!!  Owners, at least the ones who have been paying attention, would make for a pretty antagonistic presentation.
> 
> I'll be good.  I think.



I wish there were something interesting or useful to report.  There isn't.  There was no group presentation.  We were taken to the standard table with three chairs (two on one side for us, one on the other side for them).  A young lady proceeded to tell us that she was just sitting in until another sales person could take over.  I was hoping to hear their pitch but it became obvious that wasn't going to happen so we got up and left.


----------



## Alan B. (Jun 21, 2017)

New sales pitch!  I own CWP at the Platinum level and have steered clear of CWA which has a MF higher than I am paying (Steamboat Springs).  Sales is offering an "add on deed" saying that CWA units are not visible to CWP owners even at the 10-month point!  I figured more and more of units would become CWA over time and could be booked prior to the 10-month window by CWA owners, but I also have always heard that ALL remaining inventory would show at 10-months regardless if in CWA or CWP.    More bovine excrement or have they changed (again)?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 21, 2017)

Alan B. said:


> More bovine excrement or have they changed (again)?


Don't take off the hip waders just yet. Your standing in it.


----------

